# My intro and my Taijiquan book for kids...



## Sean Kovarovic (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello. Im new to the forum. I have a passion for taijiquan. I'm going to posting a lot of videos on here and I do everything I can to foster a taijiquan community. We have free meetups all across Texas which I will be posting on here as well. My lineage is from Li Tianji and Yang Shou Hou. I have had 6 teachers, been practicing aboit 15 years and teaching for about 5. To get the kids involved, I wrote a children's book. I have more books on taijiquan coming soon. I am also a physical therapy tech, graphic designer, and 3d animator. I look forward to being part of this community. Below are some of my sites for your reference.


----------



## Gweilo (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome to mt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome to MT.

How did you come about the Li Tanji lineage? Were you a student of Li Deyin?


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Jul 30, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT.
> 
> How did you come about the Li Tanji lineage? Were you a student of Li Deyin?


My link to the lineage is through Mike Graves. If I remember right he trained with Li Tianji's grandson. I'll have to verify that.


----------



## Buka (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome to martial Talk, Sean.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2019)

Sean Kovarovic said:


> My link to the lineage is through Mike Graves. If I remember right he trained with Li Tianji's grandson. I'll have to verify that.



Thanks, I was curious. all the lineage to Li Tanji I have ever come across are all though Li Deyin


----------

